# What type of brush do I use??



## Janene1968 (Aug 7, 2012)

Just a quick question, what type of brush is best to groom my 12 week old pup??


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

I would use a slicker brush on a 12 wk puppy ... a ball pin slicker would be kindest to the skin.

http://www.groomers-online.com/section.php/38/1/slicker-brushes


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I used a tangle teezer at first, then when they learnt to tolerate that a slicker brush.


----------



## Janene1968 (Aug 7, 2012)

Thanks so much for your help


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Just bought a Tangle Teezer Tess, I would highly recommend them for puppies, eurgonomical to hold, moves through the coat easily and soft on the coat and knots. If it was you that recommended them earlier then thank you, never been a lover of slickers x


----------



## I Luv My Cockapoo (Aug 28, 2012)

I Would Reccomend Going to a Local Dog Grooming Place When my Puppy had her first cut I was so Proud with the Final Result She still Looks amazing after 3 weeks when she had it Done she felt so soft and and you don't have to brush Them for ages as No Matts have been found.


----------

